# Trivia 11/27



## luckytrim (Nov 27, 2019)

trivia 11/27
DID YOU KNOW...
Even though a hugely successful singer, Tammy Wynette renewed  her 
beautician's license every year until she died, 'just in  case'.


1. If I’m visiting Baltra, Bartolome, Genovesa, Espanola,  Fernandina and 
Isabela , where am I ?
  a. - Faroe Islands
  b. – Aleutian Islands
  c. - Galapagos Islands
  d. - Falkland Islands
2. The words "Tithe" and "Decimate" both relate to what  numerical phrase  ?
3. Pearls, amber, coral, and jet are often used in jewelry.  What else do 
they have in common?
4. Common Bonds ;
A love interest of Spider-Man and a slang term for  marijuana...
5. In cocktail recipes, what term defines 12 drops or 1/8 of a  teaspoon?
6. If you go into an Italian restaurant and order "Panini,"  what will you 
receive?
  a. - Sandwich
  b. - Salad
  c. - Filled Donut
  d. - Pasta
7. About how many years does it take Halley's Comet to  complete its orbit 
around the Sun?
  a. - 68-70
  b. - 70-72
  c. - 72-74
  d. - 74-76
8. Warren G. Harding was involved in a major scandal. What was  the name of 
it?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 1850, more native-born Irish lived in New York City, NY,  than in Dublin, 
Ireland.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Ten Percent
3. They come from living things
4. Mary Jane
5. a Dash
6. - a
7. - d
8. Teapot Dome Scandal

TRUTH !!
Due to struggles with the potato famine and political issues,  by 1850 more 
native-born Irish lived in New York City, NY, than in Dublin,  Ireland.
New York City is still home to more people of Irish ancestry  than Ireland's 
capital city.


----------

